# Living in Cebu



## bcadventurers (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello,

I am a Canadian from Vancouver Canada but have been living in Mexico for over 1 year now. I am considering moving to Cebu. Can anyone please give me some information and comments on living there, your experiences, costs of living, medical facilities, transportation, which communities to look for rental apartments or houses etc. I would love to hear from you.

Cheers,
Ricci


----------



## Dawggydaddy (Feb 5, 2014)

bcadventurers said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a Canadian from Vancouver Canada but have been living in Mexico for over 1 year now. I am considering moving to Cebu. Can anyone please give me some information and comments on living there, your experiences, costs of living, medical facilities, transportation, which communities to look for rental apartments or houses etc. I would love to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Ricci... Hi! 

I am in Cebu, actually on Mactan Island and find it fairly comfortable. There are many nice subdivisions here and the proximity to the airport is a plus for me as well as there is a good hospital within 10-15 minutes of my location (my son insisted on that). 

While it is congested at times, to me it is more ideal than in Cebu City where it can be more hectic. 

I have found a subd which has very nice amenities and excellent 24/7 security. There is a fairly large expat presence here and there are many upscale filipino families here as well and that shows me that the subd is relatively desirable. 

The major negative to Mactan is... if you want to hit the big malls or top restos or top clubs, you must travel into the city. But for me, that is ok as i prefer to be a homebody and only wish to go into the city on an as-need basis.

No matter where in the Phil you decide on, there will be the negatives. It is just a matter of understanding and accepting. The same holds true for any country as well as the U.S. 

Every expat will tell you their location is the best. That is not necessarily true for you. You must take the time to explore and experience different cities and decide for yourself. While some may love Baguio, you may hate it. I certainly do not love Cebu, but find it the most ideal location for me as i want & plan to island hop thru the Visayas and Cebu is the key for that.

Good luck on where ever you decide and if you decide to visit Cebu.


----------



## bcadventurers (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for that information. I agree with you that every will like or dislike certain places depending on thier likes and needs...the same is true here in Mexico. 

I will certainly keep you in mind if I travel to your area to check it out.



Cheers,
Ricci


----------

